# Mountain gun in 45LC



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im looking for a big bore revolver, and Im really liking the Mountain gun (625?) in the 45 colt. But I do have a question. Can it handle +p loads?

I shot a few Buffalo Bore 45 loads that were pretty hot, and to be honest, if I was romping around the woods, thats what Id want in the cylinder incase I ran into a bear.

I looked on S&W's website but couldnt get any info.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry I don't know that answer, but if you'd like to consider a couple of other choices - the Ruger .44 Mag or even a .357 +P might do for you.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Super Redhawk is a really good 44 mag and not a 45 LC but they will get it done. They make it chambered in a 454 Casull too They do have some 45 LC models (New Vaquero). Here's a link


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 DevilsJohnson

I own a New Vaquero in 45 LC for cowboy shooting - it's great for that, but SA only.

I carried a Colt in .357 mag in a shoulder rig while Elk hunting for years. I thought he might want a DA to carry in the woods.

Not sure why I thought that?

Maybe DA is quicker for the average hiker. 

:smt1099


----------



## CyBuzz (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I just read that some guy killed a charging bear with a Ruger in 454 Casull


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

.44 Mag will kill just about anything on this planet.:smt033


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Dont get me wrong, the .44, and .357 are fine calibers, but I happen to have alot of 45 Colt ammo stored up from my Judge, so rather than stocking up on another caliber...

And yes I am looking for something DA. The Mountain Gun seems like a good overall choice, I just wanna know what it can handle.


----------



## black rain (Feb 26, 2010)

*45 long colt ammo*

I usually load 8gr of unique with a250 gr lead bullet and have killed quite afew whitetails with it . I have also used 10 gr unique with a 250 hornady JHP and killed a deer at 87 yrds . The 8gr load has been 100% reliable out to 40yrds and this is with open sights. My gun has devoloped a problem of the cyl unlocking and rotates backward under recoil . I know 8gr kills reliably but it may be too hard on the gun


----------

